# Let's see your two-bike stable - E and what?



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Ebike and Ebike?
Ebike and Road/Gravel
Ebike and Mtb?

Let's see the two bikes your riding the most right now. How do they fit your riding lifestyle? How do they complement each other?


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Both bases covered here









Conversions obviously and although they can overlap on road/light single track going to the extreme in either case will decide which to ride.

A nice feature is that the batteries I use are swappable to either format.


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

Main ride is a Trek Farley Ex 8. Absolutely love it! So versatile between 27.5 x 3.8" and/or 29 x 3.0". I have same cassette and brake rotors between the wheel sets so swapping is super easy.









New addition to the overall stable. 2019 Bulls Monster E-FS. Bought it so son and wife can keep up, but is also my quick and dirty ride bike. If I do trailwork then ride it is almost a given I'll grab the e-bike as of late:


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

PurpleMtnSlayer said:


>


That's pretty nice!!!

Although, they're both all mountain slayers now.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Two bike stable, LMAO.

Multiply by ten.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

electric couch offroad where legal









electric roadster for pave and gravel









push bike for everything else


----------



## howardv (Nov 11, 2016)

Regular mountain bike: 2018 Cannondale Scalpel SI:








My e-mountain bike: 2017 Haibike Full Nine 6.5:








My road bike: 2015 Trek Emonda SLR 8:








My dogs get their own e-bike (also great for shopping):








And a general bike (older Giant Sedona) for guests and when I want to go somewhere and not worry about it getting stolen while parked:


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

howardv said:


> ...
> My dogs get their own e-bike (also great for shopping):
> View attachment 1258619
> 
> ...


They look like happy guys! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

How's the handling with the big guy up front?
Hope he's well behaved when you're moving.


----------



## howardv (Nov 11, 2016)

levity said:


> They look like happy guys! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> How's the handling with the big guy up front?
> Hope he's well behaved when you're moving.


Handling is great! Handling is only affected when the basket is connected to the handlebar and/or the front wheels. But when it's connected to the frame (doesn't turn with the wheels), it doesn't affect handling much. It's quite stable.

After a couple of weeks of training, they learned to stay and not jump out. But I still hold their leash in one hand so I can give them a quick yank when they fixate on another dog or skateboarder.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

howardv said:


> Handling is great! Handling is only affected when the basket is connected to the handlebar and/or the front wheels. But when it's connected to the frame (doesn't turn with the wheels), it doesn't affect handling much. It's quite stable.
> 
> After a couple of weeks of training, they learned to stay and not jump out. But I still hold their leash in one hand so I can give them a quick yank when they fixate on another dog or skateboarder.


Venice beach is the ultimate testing grounds for distraction... :insert tree emoji:


----------

